# Bank holiday weekend activities



## jockaneezer (May 26, 2015)

Well the bbq Gods blessed us with good weather over the weekend, so we took the oportunity to do some al fresco cooking and dining. I went along to our local wholesale butcher to get a shoulder of pork only to be dissapointed, apparently they use all their shoulder for sausages and couldn't even quote me a price so I came away with a whole shoulder of lamb, around 6 1/2 lbs. Just rubbed it with EVO, S&P, garlic and Thyme and left it overnight.













20150523_111034[1].jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ May 26, 2015






Set it off minion style and cooked it for 5 hours, took it to 180' but 210' would have been better as I wanted to pull it but forgot that bit !













20150523_143351[1].jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ May 26, 2015


















20150523_174053[1].jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ May 26, 2015






So that was Saturday sorted, decided to fire up the cob pizza oven yesterday for the best pies this side of Napoli !













20150525_190005[1].jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ May 26, 2015






There was still a chill in the air as the night went on so we sparked up the washer drum fire pit, our wok is a perfect fit on top of the drum, but that's for another time. Anyhoo, Sky and Val enjoyed the extra therms 













20150523_211521[1].jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ May 26, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (May 26, 2015)

Hi Jockaneezer, good looking food, Do you do Pizza Delivery? Mines a Meat Feast!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (May 26, 2015)

Great looking food 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. The guard dog looks a bit vicious though and is obviously keeping its wary eyes closely on you...


----------



## smokewood (May 26, 2015)

Hi Jockaneezer,

The drum pit looks brilliant, how did you make it, as I have been looking for a fire pit for a while


----------



## jockaneezer (May 27, 2015)

The fire pit is just the stainless steel wash drum from the inside of an old front loading washing machine. I've made a few of them now for friends and can usually pick an old machine up for free on Freecycle. The one in the pic has screw on legs made from galvanised conduit, but I normally just remove the drive pulley from the drum, turn it over and refit it, because the pulleys are dished, it gives it a stable base though they are a bit closer to the ground than the ones with legs fitted.


----------



## kiska95 (May 27, 2015)

Hi

Cobb Oven looks the BIZ did you build yourself and did it take long? is it your own design or did you get some instruction? thinking about doing one myself but tempted with the pre-made ones from Portugal. Whats your thoughts


----------



## jockaneezer (May 28, 2015)

Hi, the cobb oven was built with my own fair hands[emoji]9786[/emoji] I got the information from a book called Build your own Earth Oven by a guy called Kiko Denzer, you can get it on Amazon for about £6. Instead of using expensive fire bricks for the base, I used salvaged heat bricks from electric storage heaters and got the clay from the local river.I built a shelter over it using recycled materials and it's still in good nick after 6 years.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 28, 2015)

Hey there Kiska.  I told ya these folks will surprise ya.  Maybe we should put our heads together and see if we can come up with a car that runs on some sort of self generated water pressure??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks GREAT Graeme.  Don't wake Val.  I'll have her portion.  Wouldn't want it to go to waste.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 28, 2015)

If it's designed on this site it's going to run on Bull S**t

:ROTF

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (May 28, 2015)

Yes but we all would have plenty of fuel.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 28, 2015)

Yeah, forget the Arabs, America can supply the fuel and we can fill the can in the boot! :ROTF


----------



## smokewood (May 28, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> Hi, the cobb oven was built with my own fair hands[emoji]9786[/emoji] I got the information from a book called Build your own Earth Oven by a guy called Kiko Denzer, you can get it on Amazon for about £6. Instead of using expensive fire bricks for the base, I used salvaged heat bricks from electric storage heaters and got the clay from the local river.I built a shelter over it using recycled materials and it's still in good nick after 6 years.


I don't impress easily - But that's impressive, Nice one Mr Aneezer.


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

That is  impressive! My missus would love me to build a cobb oven, skinny bird not bothered about food WHAT!!!! But lives on thin crust Pepperoni Pizzas. First missus was the same what was I thinking Doh! :)


----------

